

Ask HN: Review my startup Weegoh - chentschel

In short, weegoh is a social messaging utility with geolocalization. It lets users know more about what's going on nearby, where their friends are, what interesting events are happening around them, and to connect with friends while on the go.<p>On Weegoh users can: Share their current location and find what is going on around them Publish messages, photos, videos or comments to other services Discover new places and people nearby.<p>On this version we have:
A mobile site: http://m.weegoh.com.
Updates via an IM
Updates via e-mail
Sign in with Twitter/Facebook<p>We have been in private beta for about 3 months, and we would really appreciate your feedback.<p>http://weegoh.com<p>Thanks!
======
jacquesm
If you don't already have this I'd very much like a feature which would alert
me to friends/family being nearby while we are travelling. Like that you could
meet up for lunch in places where you'd otherwise never meet.

A proximity alert so to speak.

I think this is what you are getting at with your 'meet friends while on the
go', but just to be sure...

Say you're driving from one town to another and a friend of yours is
travelling a different route and you don't know about it but your paths cross
+- 20 minutes or so. The application would then warn you that this is about to
happen and ask if you'd like to hook up.

I'm sure it wouldn't happen very frequently but every time it did that would
be a pleasant surprise.

Is that what this does ? If so then count me in !

~~~
chentschel
Well that feature is not implemented yet, but we though about a proximity
alert for friends nearby. Actually you'll configure your distance radius and
friends you're interested in. Thanks for the comment!

------
numbchuckskills
needs a tour on the main page. I wouldn't sign up without knowing what exactly
I can do and how.

~~~
chentschel
Agree, thanks for the comment. We're working on a tour/wizard to explain the
concept better.

